# North Hosts Limited - UK VPS - 512MB - Special offer! - £5.00 Semi Annually / £10.00 Annually - Whi



## northhosts (Mar 22, 2016)

***VPS BOARD SPECIAL OFFER UK VPS***

Cpu Cores - 2
Ram - 512MB
 Burstable Ram - 1024MB
Raid 10 Disk Space - 30 GB
Bandwidth - 2000 GB
Connectivity - 1GB/s
IPV4 - 1 - More available
Openvz
TUN/TAP Enabled
Solus VM Control Panel
Over 15+ Templates
Instant Activation!

£10.00 Per Year OR £5 Semi Annually!


*Order:* https://www.northhosts.co.uk/clientarea/cart.php?a=add&pid=75


Included with all plans:


24/7 Support

Ticket Support

Free Setup


You can see some of our reviews on review centre:


http://www.reviewcentre.com/Web-Hosting-Companies/North-Hosts-Limited-www-northhosts-co-uk-reviews_2764169


Try us today!!


----------

